# Clomid bad depression and mood swings



## tmd17 (Nov 10, 2012)

Guys I'm going on my 3rd and final  week of PCT clomid 50mg/day. I've never had depression or any kinds of anxiety before in my life but Jesus christ I'm a fucking wreck right now. I have really bad mood swings, sometimes I'm really happy and other times I just feel super depressed and sad and have no motivation to study or go tohe the gym or go out with friends. Been having really shitty workouts and also having trouble sleeping because of the depression. 

Any of you experience this? When the hell will I get my life back? Like actually will this continue for another week after my pct? I can't handle it anymore


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 10, 2012)

See your doctor. Right away.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm not sure it's from the clomid. Either that or the lack of test in your system. Sounds like cycling might not be the best for you.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 10, 2012)

Have your levels checked.


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 10, 2012)

tmd17 said:


> Guys I'm going on my 3rd and final  week of PCT clomid 50mg/day. I've never had depression or any kinds of anxiety before in my life but Jesus christ I'm a fucking wreck right now. I have really bad mood swings, sometimes I'm really happy and other times I just feel super depressed and sad and have no motivation to study or go tohe the gym or go out with friends. Been having really shitty workouts and also having trouble sleeping because of the depression.
> 
> Any of you experience this? When the hell will I get my life back? Like actually will this continue for another week after my pct? I can't handle it anymore



Bro its just the hormones.. And yes MANY people experience this while taking clomid. Thats why they call it the clomid cries. It will get better trust me.


----------



## gamma (Nov 10, 2012)

its to late  now but try nolva next time


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 11, 2012)

I have some major emotional ups and downs on clomid.  I usually take s4 and clen to keep the training up and keep some energy. And a lot more Xanax then normal that month.  Mine usually doesn't get bad until the 3rd of 4th week. Then I'm better by week 6 or 7. Relax keep it in perspective. My training partner does not partake in the grown from the earth drug other then 6 weeks of pct.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 11, 2012)

gamma said:


> its to late  now but try nolva next time



I'd add the Nolva to the Clomid.

Was the Clomid you're only pct med? Or is it in conjunction with something else?

Was this your first cycle?
If not, what have you done differently from pct in the past?


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 11, 2012)

you need to use HCG to get our test levels back up.  Otherwise you will crash.  Clomid does nothing to get your balls active only HCG does that.  Live and learn.  Use nolva and HCG next time keep clomid to no more than 25mg per day if you need it.


----------



## tmd17 (Nov 11, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> I'd add the Nolva to the Clomid.
> 
> Was the Clomid you're only pct med? Or is it in conjunction with something else?
> 
> ...



First cycle, and clomid 50mg is the only thing I am using. Could estrogen rebound cause mood swings? I could add some amiridex to combat that issue?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 11, 2012)

tmd17 said:


> First cycle, and clomid 50mg is the only thing I am using. Could estrogen rebound cause mood swings? I could add some amiridex to combat that issue?



Clomid can make you a little Funny man. If you can get some hcg soon you would be better off. Clomid alone will work enough for small cycles. There is bro science in for yes and no regards to using adex during pct. I used letro once during pct to try and mop up a little gyno and it made the pct miserable. I wouldn't but I don't really know the answer. Alot of guys talk about using aromsan instead of adex or letro. I really dont know much about aromsan...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 11, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> Clomid can make you a little Funny man. If you can get some hcg soon you would be better off. Clomid alone will work enough for small cycles. There is bro science in for yes and no regards to using adex during pct. I used letro once during pct to try and mop up a little gyno and it made the pct miserable. I wouldn't but I don't really know the answer. Alot of guys talk about using aromsan instead of adex or letro. I really dont know much about aromsan...




clomid never made me a little funny man  it made me a FUCKING BITCH


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 11, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> clomid never made me a little funny man  it made me a FUCKING BITCH


I almost left my wife once while on it... Still not sure if that wouldn't have been so bad.


----------



## AMA Rider (Nov 11, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I'm not sure it's from the clomid. Either that or the lack of test in your system. Sounds like cycling might not be the best for you.


Yeah, sounds like this is the first time you have been "shut down " ? Clomid never bothered me at all. It was coming off Clomid that sucked from being shut down ?


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 11, 2012)

HCG is best utilized during cycle and prior to pct.
It would help to know what you're cycling off, how long you were on, dosage levels and frequency.

Here's a common pct regimen (this is by no means written in stone as the best way to do it):
clomid       150   /100  /50     /25 / 0  / 0   /  0 
nolva        20    /  20  /10     /5  /  0  / 0   /  0
aromasin  6.25/ 6.25 / 12.5 /25 /25 /12.5/ 6.25 				​ 


Here's a link to a PCT calculator that shows levels in your system based on injection times and when to start pct. 
I'm sure the proper pct start time is highly debatable and experienced guys know what works for them.

PCT Calculator | Post Cycle Therapy Calculator

Again, nothing I've said is written in stone.
Please do your own research. There is loads of information on pct out there. 
Read a bunch of it, see what the majority are saying and formulate your own plan.
Once you have a plan, post it here and ask for tweaks and feedback.
Always have your pct regimen and gear on hand BEFORE starting a cycle.
Cycling off without proper pct is like driving a car with no brakes...


----------



## tmd17 (Nov 11, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> HCG is best utilized during cycle and prior to pct.
> It would help to know what you're cycling off, how long you were on, dosage levels and frequency.
> 
> Here's a common pct regimen (this is by no means written in stone as the best way to do it):
> ...



Very interesting calculator, thank you!

And yup, I posted my plan on here at got it all setup and got good feedback and most people agreed my plan was g2g. I had everything on hand before the cycle. Most people said that HCG was not needed, and after looking into it I decided to go with clomid over nolvadex. I'll have to do some more research before I do my next round next summer.  

*And I am taking aromasin, not sure why I said amiridex earlier haha.


----------



## Intense (Nov 11, 2012)

Fuck clomid. Im about to have to battle that beast.


----------



## underscore (Nov 12, 2012)

aromasin + clomid worked well for me in my PCT no hard crash, good recovery. Also dont use HCG during PCT, you need to recover and HCG will be sending LH. Your body needs to be doing that on its own to recover properly. Its used on cycle to keep you from completely shutting down.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 12, 2012)

what was your cycle and length. yes clomid makes you a whiney bitch really sux. youll get over it soon


----------



## 2pumpchump (Jun 28, 2014)

I know this is a really old post and maybe nobody gives a shit, but I have seen on many forums that there is always a question/statement about depression and clomid.  Usually the responses are "its because your using it as PCT, coming off the juice and your hormones are all messed up".  I dont use steroids (have used, 10 years ago with great results) but I have low T, like around 170ng/dl, so my dr put me on clomid, 25mg EVERY OTHER DAY (extremely low dose), and I was so depressed that I had a gun to my head 1 week in.  So, clomid does cause depression in people that may be prone to depression without a doubt.  Women taking it for ovulation complain about depression all the time, but I guess the dr's general consensus is they are taking a high does of 100mg per day and that's why. I called my dr and he acted like he has never heard of this before and said its very unusual yet I have read about 1000 posts and blogs about it in men...


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 28, 2014)

yup it definitely can cause depression in some people, I just ended a cycle a month ago and started a thread about wanting to walk into traffic, I think that will be the last time I use clomid for pct


----------



## aviator21 (Jun 28, 2014)

BP2000 said:


> you need to use HCG to get our test levels back up.  Otherwise you will crash.  Clomid does nothing to get your balls active only HCG does that.  Live and learn.  Use nolva and HCG next time keep clomid to no more than 25mg per day if you need it.



this makes no sense..


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 29, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> yup it definitely can cause depression in some people, I just ended a cycle a month ago and started a thread about wanting to walk into traffic, I think that will be the last time I use clomid for pct



Damn man. I get pissy but never had any issues like that.


----------



## jshel12 (Jul 2, 2014)

I used to get like that all the time when coming off. I hated having my test levels crash to shit and clomid made me real emotional and blurred my vision. And the combination just made me completely miserable and lifeless. Thats why I started to blast and cruise. When my cycle was over I would drop everything exept lower my test to 200 mgs a week and adex to about .4 mgs daily. No more crashed test levels and no more clomid.  Mind you once you start this it can be a lifelong commitment.  I was near 30 and had my son when I was 19. So kids and coming off were not a concern of mine.  Doing what I did worked great for me, but unless your in 30s or 40s and done with kids I personally wouldn't even consider never truly coming off.  And by the way, when I did come off I would PCT 2 weeks after last shot (taking HCG during that 2 week clearance period) for 3 weeks with clomid and aromasin. After that was done I started to feel good 3-4 weeks after that.  Hang in there.  You just need to let your body get its hormone levels back to normal. You went from normal to high then low and now they'll start to recover to normal again with time.


----------



## SFW (Jul 2, 2014)

Ive pctd a handful of times and clomid was a nightmare. I was emotional over nothing, became argumentive, nervous, sensitive. All bitch like emotions. So yes its normal but dreadful, nonetheless. Nolva was a tad better but still sucked..but with the less emotional down spirals and rollercoastering of moods. 

I cant handle pct anymore and will never torment myself again with such a dreaded acronym. 

Pgogtfo has been my credo for quite some time now.


----------



## Stretch512 (Jul 2, 2014)

Clomid 50/50/25/25
with Aromasin 12.5-15EOD
Favorite Test Booster
Vitamins

BTW Clomid is known to cause bitchy like symptoms so maybe back off the dose.


----------

